# Roads and parking in Port Isaac



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

We're off to Cornwall in early September and wife wants to see Port Isaac
(after watching Doc Martin on telly). Can anyone tell me what the roads into PI are like and are there any car park facilities that can take a Burstner T680 (tad short of 7mts)?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

very thin


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

You'd be better off with a bike. Very narrow streets and few car parks for MH


----------



## 105291 (Jun 19, 2007)

Port Isaac is very worth visiting if you like quaint cornish fishing ports but like most of them access to the quayside and historic bits is difficult even for cars in the high season and at weekends because of its very narrow streets. So no different fron Looe, Polperro etc etc but be prepared to do some walking!

Port Isaac's character isn't at all like the Doc Martin series, it is an upmarket but traditional holiday resort for the London middle classes who you cannot avoid becuase of their loud penetrating voices , they tend to go surfing/posing at Polzeath during the day but then there are lots of day visitors. There are chippies,ice cream, fresh fish and cornish pasties but also stylish restaurants and shops with London prices. Its an odd mixture but worth a visit with as usual for North Cornwall great walks along the cliffs.Port Gaverne just down the road is also worth a visit with a superb pub and local ales. A pint of Doom Bar is what you need.

On the plus side it has a more modern aspect away from the quayside with normal roads and a car park which is very busy. Its too sharp a turn into the car park for anything big but there is a Co-op and lack of parking restrictions further back at the top of the town with a 15 minute steep walk down into the port.

Good Luck


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think you will find that many of the location shots in Doc Martin were also filmed at Boscastle. There is a quite a big car park there. I am not an ardent fan of Doc Martin but I am a N. Cornwall fan :lol: ( and I quite like Martin Clunes )

Mike


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Padstow worth a look but more commercial, 

doom bar  yes !

named after the sandbar that must have caught some out, in Rock estuary ?sp


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the time to go (or has been) for the last 15 years or so is a thursday night there is the brass band on the quay next to the pub they do a different port each night to raise funds for the RNLI who do a great job see here http://www.rnli.org.uk/who_we_are/news/news_detail?articleid=252867
info on port isaac http://www.cornwall-online.co.uk/north-cornwall/pi-todo.htm


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Leave your van at the top. madness to try and get it down. 

Great crabs/fish/seafood for sale in the mornings by the harbour.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

They're all right - don't even attempt to take your van down there!

There is a smallish car park up at the top that you might just squeeze in. It was full last time we went, but the kind lady in the small Co-op said we could leave our van on their car park.

If you get the chance, try and have a meal/snack/whatever in the pub that doubles as the school in Doc Martin - it's right on the top overlooking the beach.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

8O Thanks all, Doom Bar sounds interesting & I like the idea of fresh seafood by the Harbour. We're also goint to visit Polperro as I have not been there for many a year, but I believe that there is a car park that will take motorhomes and a horse-drawn bus to take you into the village. Looking forward to it! :lol:


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

MalanChris you'll have no worries parking in Polperro - absolutely massive car park. It's not too long a walk either, with plenty to see, eat and drink along the way!

We did what sounds like a similar tour of Cornwall last September and loved every minute of it. Others may disagree, but we found the fish and chips at Rick Stein's place in Padstow to be over-priced and, frankly, pretty poor. We had some great seafood just about everywhere else though!


----------

